# Muffler Delete Done!



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

I just did my muffler delete yesterday. Sounds awesome if you like it loud and nasty. This is just temporary till I save up some loot for a catback. I might try an x-pipe pretty soon too just to see the difference with and without it. Muffler delete cost me a total of $145 

--$100 for second set of mufflers from ls2weber ( who is the man for sending em to me) thanks man!
--$15 for 2 pieces of 2.5 dia pipe 
--$30 for 2 2.5in to 3in connectors (didn't know I needed these until i was assembling the pipes) 

the connectors made it alot easier though since i was able to slide the pipe in and move it around under the car for easy alignment... took about 1.5 hours total and I welded it myself ( not professional but it works)


----------



## crccobra (Jan 3, 2007)

*X pipe and glass packs*

I replaced my resonator with an X pipe and my stock mufflers with glass packs. It sounds amazing and it only cost me about $350! Highly recommended. 

My plan was to eventually do headers and cat back but I have decided to leave it the way it is it sounds so good. Good luck!


----------

